# Worldmark San francisco Oct 31-Nov 4th



## bizaro86 (Sep 22, 2016)

4 night Monday-Friday stay at the WM San Francisco in a studio hotel suite. Cost is $85/Night, so $340 for all 4 nights. Price is firm, PM or post here with any questions. Great location.


----------



## turkel (Sep 27, 2016)

Any wiggle room on dates? I'm looking for a check in on or after November 4 th.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 27, 2016)

I can always check other dates. Weekends are usually booked up. I will send you a PM.


----------



## team2win (Nov 1, 2016)

*still available?*

Is this still available?


----------



## bizaro86 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sorry, no longer available.


----------

